
There is more to Fight Club than meets the eye - aps-sids
http://www.jackdurden.com/
======
sytelus
David Fincher sure put lot of effort in every frame of this movie (apparently
there supposed to be Starbucks cup in every shot!). However many thing in this
article looks like author wants to see something when there might be nothing.
"Official" list of facts are at IMDB:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0137523/trivia](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0137523/trivia).

For the record, this movie had its share of bloopers and mistakes just like
any other movies as well:
[http://www.moviemistakes.com/film473](http://www.moviemistakes.com/film473).

------
jack9
Re: baggage handlers being called throwers

> This is not a common term that is actually used,

At the time, it most certainly was. Specifically in Southern California @ John
Wayne Airport and LAX. Today, it has been officially discouraged by the union
due to potential and realized bad press.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baggage_handler](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baggage_handler)

------
late2part
Well written article!!

